# Failed the second time for nremt..help



## Corie Perez (Jan 10, 2017)

I am doubtful about taking the test for a third time. The first time I was unsure about the test and bombed it and the second time I took it I actually did worse but I was studying from books and bought emt prep for some guidance and was more than sure I was going to at least see some improvement due to the quizzes and test I took on the website. So I'm stuck and don't know what to do or study. I also want to be able to tell how I know I'm doing well when testing, I know the test gets harder and such but I'm so confused on why the national would let me go up to 95 questions and show me every topic from operations to cardio to trauma and so forth. I'm sorry I just need help. Other class mates passed at 90 and others have passed on 120 their first time. I would like some recent books or websites that are updated with the nationals standard if possible, stuff for either 2016/2017 material or tips if possible. What can I do to help myself for my last test!


----------



## PotatoMedic (Jan 10, 2017)

Try JB learning.  And you get three more trys after taking a 24 hour refresher.


----------



## StCEMT (Jan 10, 2017)

JB learning. And once you know the material, you gotta remember how to think through these questions. You can usually narrow it down to two. One will be more correct or it will come first. Follow your ABC etc in order and think about the question and answers together. Narrow it down and you can usually figure it out if you know your basics.

@DEmedic it's time for your copy paste.


----------



## gonefishing (Jan 11, 2017)

Corie Perez said:


> I am doubtful about taking the test for a third time. The first time I was unsure about the test and bombed it and the second time I took it I actually did worse but I was studying from books and bought emt prep for some guidance and was more than sure I was going to at least see some improvement due to the quizzes and test I took on the website. So I'm stuck and don't know what to do or study. I also want to be able to tell how I know I'm doing well when testing, I know the test gets harder and such but I'm so confused on why the national would let me go up to 95 questions and show me every topic from operations to cardio to trauma and so forth. I'm sorry I just need help. Other class mates passed at 90 and others have passed on 120 their first time. I would like some recent books or websites that are updated with the nationals standard if possible, stuff for either 2016/2017 material or tips if possible. What can I do to help myself for my last test!


Do you have test anxiety or dyslexia? I have both.  I get to any test and I have 2 things fighting me.  The NR loves to give you 2 rights but only one true correct one even how it may not make an entire sense to you.  Some of us think tomatoe and some of us think tomato.  Good luck.

Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------



## MackTheKnife (Jan 12, 2017)

Yep. Pick the MOST correct answer!

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## gotbeerz001 (Jan 12, 2017)

Http://itunes.apple.com/us/app/id606535337 

$30 and no recurring subscription fee


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MackTheKnife (Jan 24, 2017)

NREMT recert- passed.

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## Corie Perez (Jan 25, 2017)

gonefishing said:


> Do you have test anxiety or dyslexia? I have both.  I get to any test and I have 2 things fighting me.  The NR loves to give you 2 rights but only one true correct one even how it may not make an entire sense to you.  Some of us think tomatoe and some of us think tomato.  Good luck.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


yeah i have like major test anxiety, to the point in which i get really dizzy..


----------



## NOVAemt (Jan 26, 2017)

I failed my first attempt. I used JB learning for 15 days straight, also used the emt prep from pocket prep phone app.  It doesn't hurt to brush up on the specific chapters in your book (cardio, airway, trauma, and operations).  

LEARN THE GLASCOW COMA SCORE AND AGPAR.  Google glascow coma score made easy 

Know the rule of nines 


I took the dry erase board they provide you and wrote down ABCD for every question, I would eliminate the obvious wrong answers and cross out that letter on the dry erase board and use that narrow down answers. 

Take your time read the questions, JB is the best their practice tests are great and doing 12 questions a section at a time is great. 

Know your complications during pregnancy, know when to BVM instead of NRB, know med contraindications, remember o2 problems usually lead to cardiac problems but not necessarily the other way around. 

Good luck my friend, when I took my second attempt I was nervous as hell.  But it stopped me at 70 and I got the results saying I passed that same day.


----------



## STXmedic (Jan 26, 2017)

NOVAemt said:


> I failed my first attempt. I used JB learning for 15 days straight, also used the emt prep from pocket prep phone app.  It doesn't hurt to brush up on the specific chapters in your book (cardio, airway, trauma, and operations).
> 
> LEARN THE GLASCOW COMA SCORE AND AGPAR.  Google glascow coma score made easy
> 
> ...


Along with all of this, know the rest of what's in the EMT curriculum...

These anecdotes of knowing specific things are worthless. Every test is different, and the adaptive test has a tendency to exploit your weak areas (when you miss a question of that type, you'll get more questions of that type). I remember everyone preaching to me to know cards and pharm for my paramedic test. Those happen to be some of the most common weak areas, but were my strong areas. I got only 3 questions out of each subject. 

Learn the material. A good strategy is to take one or two of the practice tests (say, from JBLearning) that encompasses all of the subjects. Find your weak areas based off of those tests, then hammer on those subjects.

The test anxiety will gradually dissipate as you become more comfortable and confident in the material. My brother has terrible, near debilitating test anxiety. But he studied incessantly, sought tutoring, and hammered out his weak areas so well that he passed his paramedic registry on the first go. It's doable, and confidence in your knowledge goes a long way. Just sitting around dreading the test and biasly going over the material you're comfortable with won't help.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Jan 26, 2017)

This is some great advice. To set a base line, you should take a wide swath of test prep questions from multiple areas to determine where you're week. 

 And absolutely the idea of knowing specific items is 100% false. Every test is totally different. You may have similar questions, but the chances of you having an identical test from somebody else in your class is next to zero


----------



## hometownmedic5 (Jan 26, 2017)

The test will shut you off after meeting one of two criteria. You either demonstrated minimum competency(passed), or have been numerically eliminated from passing(you ace every question left and you'll still fail). That's why it wont let you go the distance.

Also, the test is adaptive so you keep getting questions in a category until you demonstrate minimum competency in it. Are you bombing the same category over and over again or are you failing all over the board?

If you know the material outside of the test room but not within, then its a test taking problem. There are various long term strategies you can investigate; but at this juncture, for this hurdle, I would suggest a mild sedative. Go to your doctor, explain your problem and get a Valium. I would suggest you get two if you've never taken it before and do a dry run before the test. Sitting isn't the test room would be an inconvenient time to find out it turns you into a drooling log.

If you're failing the prep tests too, then you don't know the material. Stop paying the NR and removing your limited chances to pass until you know the material. The study resources suggested so far are quite sufficient


----------



## AudiGirl (Jan 26, 2017)

I passed on the first try.
I did study on JB learning, taking the test prep navigation tests over and over and over again


----------

